# Not your average Flash Design



## dfalk (Apr 11, 2007)

After reading many previous threads, it seems that the consensus is to avoid using flash because it adds clicks to the final goal of selling merchandise. I myself agree with this. Most flash sites bother me because it is somewhat of a nuisance, inconveniencing me with added pages that I have to wait for, and most of it just seems to serve no point other than to have the company logo spinning or something.

On the other hand I have seen sites that incorporate flash that end up being entertaining and interactive. I end up returning to those sites because they are fun and I find myself showing or telling other people about those sites because it’s something different. An example is http://www.redhook.com/. Now it’s not a t-shirt site but it’s an example of something different that is kind of cool. All the flash is on the home page and it does not take away from the shopping experience because you don’t have to wait for anything to load and you are not blocked from the store link if you want to make your purchases. Johnnycupcakes.com is another example of a simple flash site that I feel is esthetically pleasing, not annoying and does not take away from the shopping experience.

What do you guys think? Is it possible to successfully incorporate Flash into an ecommerce site if it doesn’t take away from the shopping experience but possibly enhance it?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

dfalk said:


> Is it possible to successfully incorporate Flash into an ecommerce site if it doesn’t take away from the shopping experience but possibly enhance it?


Well, sort of... Threadless do - it is (or at least was, probably is) what powers their voting system.

Glancing at the Red Hook site, it looks like a pretty standard Flash implementation (albeit a little slicker than most). For me the most important thing, if an ecommerce site is going to use Flash, is that each catalogue/store page is still its own bookmarkable, linkable, easily openable in a new window, page.


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

The way I am doing it is having a flashy main site for local custom printing, and non-flashy storefront for online retail sales. I really didn't want anything to distract from the prints themselves.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> What do you guys think? Is it possible to successfully incorporate Flash into an ecommerce site if it doesn’t take away from the shopping experience but possibly enhance it?


I think it's possible, but not necessary 

If you want ecommerce, then think not what you can "add to the site" to make it look cool, but what the site needs to make people want to buy.

I think even done well on an ecommerce site (aside from voting features like threadless), it does more harm than good.


----------



## KingJut (May 14, 2007)

My site is Flash based, I like it because its interactive, and pretty slick, I also get a lot of good comments about it...... BUT.....!!! flash is no good for a cart..... so mine is hosted by another company. The apparel opens in another window to select size and buy.

If i knew then what I know now....... well I properly wouldn't have a flash site... just a flash intro with a nice dreamweaver shop... properly.....!!!


----------



## krylonking (Aug 28, 2007)

Why not have a short flash opening that ties into your overall design? Personally I like MOST flash designs, but the ones I dont I want to skip so make sure you give people that option but I would use flash as an opener and do the rest of your site however you choose to


----------

